# wire storage shelving, fish tank stand?



## fishaddict09 (Jun 1, 2010)

So I just picked up this wire shelving rack at target, each shelve is rated for 350lbs (evenly distributed), I currently have a 5 gal tank on it but I am thinking of moving two ten gal tanks onto it as well, the ten gals will be on the very bottom shelve. 
Anybody use something like this?? Any problems that have been encountered with storage racks like this?


----------



## krfhsf (Dec 25, 2008)

I made a rack system with this type of shelving 6 yr's ago. a 30gal on top with a 20gal in the middle. A 10 gal sump- wet/dry on the bottom. works good but a touch top heavy.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Rust. Sagging.

I did get several years out of the stands, loaded with small tanks. I made new wood stands for the tanks and my timing was good, because when I took the tanks off the metal stand I could then see the rust and consequent weakening of the stand was worse than it looked.


----------



## pistolpete (Dec 28, 2009)

the limiting factors on these shelves are in the wall anchors. make sure all the screws are going through into studs. You should also put thin styrofoam on the shelf to make sure the tanks are resting evenly.


----------



## chmey (Apr 29, 2010)

fishaddict 09 - I think the wire shelving systems are great. 
For the past 8 yrs, I have a 55gal with 75lbs sand, and 60lbs rock, on a wire shelving system. 
This is the same type of shelving you see in restaurant coolers and kitchens. 
The system I bought was from Superior Products (restaurant supply store) up here in MN. 
I believe the brand name in "Metro". 
The shelves are rated for 800lbs. 
The unique thing is that its just 4 corner poles and the shelves. No center support. 
No problems with rust, weight, sagging shelves, etc. 
I wouldn't hesitate to put your tank on a system like this.


----------

